# MDF to look like T and G boarding



## davidroper (Apr 11, 2012)

I am planning to rout grooves in some 6 mm thick MDF, and then I will paint it. And I hope it then looks like T and G boarding. I am wondering what the best type of router bit is for this job, and whether there are any special techniques which I should know about. Thanks for any help, David


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

A v-groove followed by a very narrow, slightly deeper straight cut in the center may get you what you're looking for.

Amazon.com: Freud 04-096 1/16-Inch Diameter by 1/4-Inch Double Flute Straight Router Bit with 1/4-Inch Shank: Home Improvement

GCG

P.S. MDF eats bits. You may want to look for a lower cost disposable alternative.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3 Wing Slot Cutter Router Bits

1/16" #301 #5341 #7641 

MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set 

==


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

David; real wood will almost always telegraph the grain effect through. You may notice the smoother MDF loses some of that character.
Why do you want to use MDF anyway? If you're going to all the trouble of machining it, why not just buy 1x6 SPF, spit it into 2-1x2 3/4 pieces, then machine that? ('Naughty SPF'...I'm a marketing genius!! lol)


----------



## davidroper (Apr 11, 2012)

*Thanks but...*



DaninVan said:


> David; real wood will almost always telegraph the grain effect through. You may notice the smoother MDF loses some of that character.
> Why do you want to use MDF anyway? If you're going to all the trouble of machining it, why not just buy 1x6 SPF, spit it into 2-1x2 3/4 pieces, then machine that? ('Naughty SPF'...I'm a marketing genius!! lol)


Only got 6mm depth available, and no facility to machine real wood to that thickness.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah...right. Ok; as you were.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi David

Try a 60° V-groove bit and run the router against a straight batten. If you want a heavier effect then use a 45° V-groove bit instead. As Patrick says MDF can eat bits but I'd generally reckon on getting 4 to 7 sheets of MDF out of one reasonable quality bit. BTW that's using a router with the vacuum cleaner attached. Once the MDF has been painted it looks quite effective - well it's been good enough for a few bar and diner fit-outs over the years

Regards

Phil


----------

